# Interfaz telefonica casera.



## psm2n3055 (Ago 17, 2008)

*Buenas gente.. mi duda es la siguiente... necesito desarollar una interfaz telefonica.. y poder detectar 3 estados.. *

segun la linea del telefono.. es decir.. 

he realizado y probado 2 circuitos que estan en internet.. "Pablin" extractor de audio telefonico y avisador de uso de linea telefonica 

con estos 2 circuitos lo que necesito hacer es:

Saber si al estar detras de una central telefonica funcionaria.. normalmente.. el circuito se conecta al rj11 y se alimenta del cableado telefonico..son solo 2 leds... y por otro lado el extractor de audio funciona bien pero.. tiene el problema de que la señal viene con ruidos raros y molestos mas alla de q tiene poco volumen de salida.. x asi decirlo.

aqui mas abajo dejo los links de los circuitos q arme y funcionan... 

bueno: la duda mas grande que tengo es... al conectar estos dos circuitos detras de una central telefonica... supongamos q yo tengo 3 internos.. cada par de circuitos (extractor y detector de estado) funcionaria normalmente?...en cada interno?

y una ultima seria ... como detectar electronicamente si hay señal de audio.. en la linea.. pero bueno.. lo dejo a sus criterios...

cualquier aporte que tengan ayuda q me puedan brindar.. se los agradezco un monton 

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/indtelef/index.htm

http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/telefon/audioext/index.htm


----------



## Guest (Ago 17, 2008)

psm2n3055 dijo:
			
		

> y por otro lado el extractor de audio funciona bien pero.. tiene el problema de que la señal viene con ruidos raros y molestos mas alla de q tiene poco volumen de salida.. x asi decirlo.



Prueba a ponerle un microfiltro a la linea.


----------



## psm2n3055 (Ago 17, 2008)

Antes que todod gracias x responder... yo le pondria un microfiltro... si supiera como hacerlo o como se compra o algun dato especifico.. 

hay alguna manera de armarlo para eliminar estos ruidos? 



gracias.


----------



## Guest (Ago 17, 2008)

No se como se hacen, se que son unas simples bobinas que se ponen delante de las lineas de telefono para evitar los ruidos de routers y modems. El ruido que describes me ha recordado a como suena una llamada sin microfiltro. Estos supuestamente te los da gratis la compania telefonica o los compras en bazares.


----------



## psm2n3055 (Ago 17, 2008)

ahhh muchas gracias... te comento el porque de mi necesidad de cortar este ruido.. yo actualmente tengo adsl.. y la empresa te los da a los microfiltros.. y los tengo.. es un circuito de dimensiones 2x2 con un pequeno transformador.. pero.. esta conectado.. es decir yo extraido el audio de la linea del telefono antes conectando este microfiltro y el ruido no desaparece.. para mi es importante suspender el ruido ya que necesito grabar las llamadas con mi pc.. .. bueno muchisimas gracias por el interes y las respuestas..


----------

